# New Car Smell



## ras912 (Jan 20, 2011)

Anyone have any ideas on how to keep the "new car smell" as long as possible? Thanks


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 3, 2010)

Keep it clean and windows roll up. It would go away no matter what you do. It should last about 6-12 months or longer.


----------



## zkeeper (Dec 28, 2008)

The interior new smell for me was the leather--and I do as above, keeping it clean and no goofy foods or smells in the car--BUT also use Griot's Garage [griotsgarage.com] Leather Scent, which is real leather oils and keeps it like new. I spray a little on a sponge under seat, or rub it into carpets when do a wash and detail, and everyone comments on the great aroma--dealer does not know how I keep the new leather smell as well. I also use the Leather Care from Griots as BMW leather is a bit hard, thick and this keeps the same aroma going while protecting. Good luck..


----------



## CGdetailing (Feb 27, 2011)

Consistent maintenance and absolutely no eating inside or smoke.


----------



## AlanLX3 (Jun 4, 2005)

Keep it clean. Anything (including you) that can leave an odor in the car will so if you have a garage: open the windows preferably overnight after any use that transports odorous food (eg. bringing home take out, etc) and after any long road trip do the same.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 3, 2010)

The new car smell is actually the adhesive in gluing the carpeting down. If you ever had new carpets installed in your house you will recognize the smell. Your best bet is to keep it clean.


----------

